# Vicenza 180 light fault



## Emmitt (16 Mar 2017)

Hey guys, I'm new here and was hoping to get some insight from someone smarter than me!!

I have a Fluval Vicenza 180, with T8 bulbs (came with this from new) and my light unit has stopped working for some unknown reason. I've installed new bulbs, so that doesn't seem to be problem. The light for the timer switch still works, and I've used an electricians screwdriver to test the bulb entry  which shows 3 live and 1 earth for each socket. Once opened up, none of the wires are fried or showing any evidence of damage. 

Could this be the ballast causing the problems? I don't have any way of testing it at the moment but would like to avoid getting another if not necessary or worse, breaking it and having to fork out for a new light unit!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## ian_m (16 Mar 2017)

Sounds like ballast has gone.

You, if you are lucky might be able to find a replacement ballast.

Or buy brighter more efficient T5 set.
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/universal-t5-light-bar.html


----------

